# The current value of a NOS Anonimo



## timefleas

Kind of an interesting situation going right now on the bay. A long time and reputable gray market seller of Anonimo has put up more than a dozen "Historic" NOS Anonimo--all starting with a $.99 reserve. Offerings range from basic to Dino Zei to Professionale. What is interesting is that there are already a couple of Pros weighing in towards $2K, with five days of bidding still to go! (Why, oh why, does anyone make a bid five days before the end of an auction....?) That aside, I think the final sales prices might serve as a useful gauge for what the current market value on NOS Nimo is, and from that, offer something of a maximum ceiling of what a used one might sell for in this current day and age. We all know what we would like to get, but this should serve as a pretty accurate barometer of what the current market will bear. Check it out. No links here, following site regulations, but simply search "anonimo" on the bay...


----------



## torromoto

Been keeping an eye on those myself..txs headsup.....and yeah...why bid 5 days before the end of an auction..Don't know why people do that...


----------



## TISSOT PRX

Posible shill bidder ?? At one point, one user was bidding on multiple items...

I hope this is not the case, as they are apparently good dealer.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Probably me! :-d

If the auctions are sitting in the hundreds of dollars I often pop a minimum bid on just so ebay keeps me abreast of what's going on with the auction. I often don't check my watch list, but I do check my bid list. b-)


----------



## aaamax

I swear it feels like everyone is "abandoning ship."
It has certainly been a long a steady decline, but it really feels like it has sped up these last 6 or so months.
Wouldn't it be nice if the original Firenzi guys could buy it out and pull an '81 Harley Davidson move?
Or some rich enthusiast buys the tools and dies along with the name and spends his inheritance on frivolity. 
Sounds good to me.
Cheers!


----------



## bmwbruce

I agree there is definitely shill bidder on all these auctions. Bidder 958 is either a shill or a complete idiot.


----------



## whywatch9

Yup the prices are pretty low as of yesterday on most of them except the professionales. Which is also low for pro. They are dumping their stocks. I've always wondered how long can these dealers hold on to their inventory. And I have seen little to no action until now. Can this be the last?


----------



## timefleas

bmwbruce said:


> I agree there is definitely shill bidder on all these auctions. Bidder 958 is either a shill or a complete idiot.


Good eye--I am afraid I have to agree--it appears TT is bidding on themselves-for every single Nimo listed. The end question is, will someone outbid the shilled pricelines?! Now, there's the real fool.

However, no one benefits from such a practice, certainly not us Anonimo enthusiasts--I encourage all readers to report these listings--very easy to do: First, click on "report item" in the mid right of the listing screen; then for "Report Category" choose "listing practices"; then, for "Reason", choose "fraudulent listing violations"; then, for "Detailed reason" choose "Seller is using other accounts to inflate item price"; finally, click on "send report"--the more people that do this, the more likely the bay will pay attention, and hopefully intervene--no one benefits from artificially inflated prices--there are far-reaching ramifications both on the bay and off. I reported all 11 or 12 listings.


----------



## aaamax

:rodekaart

There are many watch sellers that use this practice 100% of the time on PeeBay. Just look at some of the regular, high volume sellers, be it Rolex or Casio matters not, and then look at the sold auctions. There you will see the same item numerous times listed as sold with high amounts of bids. This is the way they guarantee a minimum price without having a reserve. So my friends, this is no auction, but a sales tactic to try and lure some of us to bid when we had no interest before. There's nothing like seeing a watch you want for 15% of what it's worth. Then all of a sudden you get fixated and "must have it!" Not an unknown attribute to us WUSsies (lol). 
These items will be listed again if their minimum shill is not beat.
I'm watching this on the sidelines.

Cheers!



timefleas said:


> Good eye--I am afraid I have to agree--it appears TT is bidding on themselves-for every single Nimo listed. The end question is, will someone outbid the shilled pricelines?! Now, there's the real fool.
> 
> However, no one benefits from such a practice, certainly not us Anonimo enthusiasts--I encourage all readers to report these listings--very easy to do: First, click on "report item" in the mid right of the listing screen; then for "Report Category" choose "listing practices"; then, for "Reason", choose "fraudulent listing violations"; then, for "Detailed reason" choose "Seller is using other accounts to inflate item price"; finally, click on "send report"--the more people that do this, the more likely the bay will pay attention, and hopefully intervene--no one benefits from artificially inflated prices--there are far-reaching ramifications both on the bay and off. I reported all 11 or 12 listings.


----------



## timefleas

aaamax said:


> :rodekaart
> 
> There are many watch sellers that use this practice 100% of the time on PeeBay. Just look at some of the regular, high volume sellers, be it Rolex or Casio matters not, and then look at the sold auctions. There you will see the same item numerous times listed as sold with high amounts of bids. This is the way they guarantee a minimum price without having a reserve. So my friends, this is no auction, but a sales tactic to try and lure some of us to bid when we had no interest before. There's nothing like seeing a watch you want for 15% of what it's worth. Then all of a sudden you get fixated and "must have it!" Not an unknown attribute to us WUSsies (lol).
> These items will be listed again if their minimum shill is not beat.
> I'm watching this on the sidelines.
> 
> Cheers!


I actually haven't noticed any of the violations you have mentioned, but of the ones I am aware of, discussed above, I am pretty sure that passivity and rationalization aren't really all that productive strategies for affecting a solution.


----------



## aaamax

timefleas said:


> I actually haven't noticed any of the violations you have mentioned, but of the ones I am aware of, discussed above, I am pretty sure that passivity and rationalization aren't really all that productive strategies for affecting a solution.


Yes, it's a tough one.
What course of action actually gives results is difficult to say. Will Peebay actually step in and do something? I wager not. For the simple reason that it bolsters their bottom line with higher prices coming in. However, there is nothing wrong with hoping and I'm with you 100%.
It will be interesting to see where this ends up. We'll know in less than two days.
Cheers.


----------



## bmwbruce

This was response from timetitans.

Nobody is shilling any of my auctions...I put everything to a true no reserve and how it goes is how it goes. I've never shilled my auctions ever and I certainly not about to start. That said I do not appreciate the wrong accusation.


- timetitans


----------



## aaamax

I'll take him at his word.
There is no real indication of shilling here other than that it is very common and we've grown very skeptical.
This is just one of the many reasons why I just steer clear of PeeBay. 
The proof of shilling imo is when the item sold and then is re-listed.



bmwbruce said:


> This was response from timetitans.
> 
> Nobody is shilling any of my auctions...I put everything to a true no reserve and how it goes is how it goes. I've never shilled my auctions ever and I certainly not about to start. That said I do not appreciate the wrong accusation.
> 
> - timetitans


----------



## Mediocre

Is it permitted here to post links to those auctions? I would love to see them.


----------



## timefleas

Mediocre said:


> Is it permitted here to post links to those auctions? I would love to see them.


NO, but you have the seller already listed here (see above), and enough information to find the watches (all Anonimo), with about one day left before closing, as of this writing. Whether TT shills or not, I would expect exactly the same response as posted above if questioned. As noted above, by BMWBruce I think, either the bidder with 958 feedbacks (he bid high, repeatedly, on ALL of TT's Nimos) is either a TT shill, or a complete idiot. I am still leaning toward the former, despite TT's disclaimer--in the end, whatever the case, unfortunately I think the results will be somewhat tainted, and likely will NOT provide much useful feedback regarding the current value of a NOS Anonimo.


----------



## TISSOT PRX

I think I am beginning to like the orange dial Militare the more I look at it......hmmm.


----------



## bmwbruce

TISSOT PRX said:


> I think I am beginning to like the orange dial Militare the more I look at it......hmmm.


So does the guy "958" shilling on this one, and guess what he also likes the other orange Militare that he's top bidder on. Must like orange Militare's an awful lot!!!!


----------



## bmwbruce

Maybe this guy has a store and wants to be the newest Anonimo AD in U.S.......someone should tell him about parts availability!!


----------



## timefleas

"958" has bid on every one of the Nimos offered by TT (not just the orange ones), and no other Nimos (even though there are a couple of very reasonably priced ones available...)--thus the reason of assuming guilt (TT is shilling) by association.


----------



## whywatch9

It's hard to accept, but the brand really has close to no demand. It's actually very good indicator for the current value of these watches. The watches are pretty much worth less than cost if not worthless for the most part. Nobody will want to get it unless they are getting a robbery-like deal. Unless a collector is looking for a specific piece, we can forget about selling them at a fair price. / TT probably bought the entire inventory via some sort liquidation deal and got everything below the cost to begin with. Now he is liquidating the left overs via the bay, the point is to cut lost, not making a profit at this point. 958 could be a legitimate buyer, or a buyer who knew TT personally; and there are probably few more buyers of this sort. They are simply getting a bargain for NOS nimos. If their action stirred up others, great! The more the merrier for TT. If 958 won all the auctions at around 1k, that's only 11k based on timefleas was saying. The dough can't even get a single used AP ROO. The inventory simply changes hands. Yup, sucks for real enthusiast who wants a chance to win a new nimo at a unfixed auction, but that's just too naive. This goes back to some of my earliest posts about some of the ADs being the biggest scammers out there. On one end they tell you the grey market is killing their business; on the other end, they cut their lost by dumping goods to supply the grey market. Even the manufacturers dump the inventory from time to time. The best example and most successful case is when Linde Werdelin wanted to up the ante and cut their lower end line the one. They went so far as to not mention the one in their product timeline at the time when the inventory was sold thru unofficial dealers. That's what luxury good is all about. The good is worth as much as people are willing to pay. The key is how to make people feel that they are not being cheated. Many people will gladly pay over 10k for a hublot housing a sellita, but not many will pay over 1.2k for an anonimo housing a eta. After all these years, I found nimo is a brand created for people to make a quick few bucks. The company, the ADs. The lavish promo party they threw in Singapore at the dawn of their demise. Somehow in the scheme of things, they came up some pieces that were truly iconic. It's so strange the stuff that came out of fate and collaboration. Once again, I'm over speculating and probably missed the reality by a mile. Oh well. Very soon, i will be putting the couple of pieces i own on sale. I'm gonna try to get a fair price out of them. If nobody wants them, then I will just have keep enjoying them til they eventually become very expansive paper weights. Cheers!


----------



## aaamax

Well said Whywatch9.
The last part that is most insulting in the typical Peebay-shill scam is that after the shill wins the bid, the seller often (read: all the time) offers the last highest real bid the item. This happened often to me before I weaned myself off of that evil site. lol.


----------



## korneevy

I recently sold all but one last Anonimo of my collection and what I asked and got paid is I think a pretty good indication of what the prices are: Millimetri will sell for about 800$ in good condition, Militare Vintage non chrono could fetch about $1.8K, Chronoscorpio is about 2.2K. The one watch that I always wanted and never bought - San Marco - sells ok between $3-4K, seen many pieces with higher asking price that don't move for years. With every six months passing, value is decreasing by 10-15% or so, so it is quite imaginable that the whole historic collection will become virtually worthless... The only thing, sadly, that can help here is if the current Anonimo pull there head out of where it has been firmly inserted since 3 Basel worlds, and manages to make some decent watches with some publicity and advertising to prop up the interest... But as it is unlikely to happen, I would just resort to wear and enjoy the watches for what they are and accept that their resale value is basically zero.


----------



## NWP627

timefleas said:


> "958" has bid on every one of the Nimos offered by TT (not just the orange ones), and no other Nimos (even though there are a couple of very reasonably priced ones available...)--thus the reason of assuming guilt (TT is shilling) by association.



He's out to corner the "TT-Anonimo" market and then undersell all other Ebay Anonimo dealers! :-d


----------



## primerak

couple hours left and some of the pieces are hitting levels where I would have no interest, let's see if they get re-listed hmmm.


----------



## RICH61703

sold all mine except a Dino zei I am glad I was able to get something for what I thought were beautiful watches


----------



## DDD3333

Yeah, I just could not quite raise enough enthusiasm to bid on any of the TT watches. 

They have a Dino Zei Nautilo I would like to own &#8230;but common sense kicks in and I simply worry about service and parts for the future. (Another enthusiast is currently testing the waters here (Bangkok) having one of his watch serviced through a high end reputable service center). It's not so much service but replacement parts that concern me. I have this vision of talking myself into another Anonimo and Murphy's Law, a problem soon arises, a replacement part cannot be sourced&#8230;.and voila, the instant paper weight as Whywatch9 has posed.

In this scenario, I am hesitant to spend a few hundred dollars, let alone a few thousand for a watch to potentially have no recourse to resolve issues.
As the minutes tick down I think we will all be watching the final 30 seconds or so final bids and I know a part of me will regret not getting involved&#8230;but I think for the time being I would prefer to be on the sidelines watching to see what transpires.

20 minutes to go&#8230;if nothing else, at least this is engaging!


----------



## Streetboss

It was interesting to see what the Professionale went for. I never would have imagined seeing a NOS for less than $3500.00 but even at close to $2300.00 it will be an expensive paperweight if it needs any repair parts. What a great concept the brand was when they started it. Sad to see it go the way it has. Jmho
Kevin


----------



## DDD3333

Well, I think the auction ended more with a whimper than a bang.

I thought the Pro GMT would rise quickly but it didn't. A few of the watches sat there with no further bids before the deadline.

Some great deals for some&#8230;but the overall weakness in the market keeps me grounded for the foreseeable future.

Kudos to Timefleas for starting the thread...it was illuminating to watch


----------



## phunky_monkey

DDD3333 said:


> Yeah, I just could not quite raise enough enthusiasm to bid on any of the TT watches.
> 
> They have a Dino Zei Nautilo I would like to own &#8230;but common sense kicks in and I simply worry about service and parts for the future. (Another enthusiast is currently testing the waters here (Bangkok) having one of his watch serviced through a high end reputable service center). It's not so much service but replacement parts that concern me. I have this vision of talking myself into another Anonimo and Murphy's Law, a problem soon arises, a replacement part cannot be sourced&#8230;.and voila, the instant paper weight as Whywatch9 has posed.
> 
> In this scenario, I am hesitant to spend a few hundred dollars, let alone a few thousand for a watch to potentially have no recourse to resolve issues.
> As the minutes tick down I think we will all be watching the final 30 seconds or so final bids and I know a part of me will regret not getting involved&#8230;but I think for the time being I would prefer to be on the sidelines watching to see what transpires.
> 
> 20 minutes to go&#8230;if nothing else, at least this is engaging!


I too was very tempted to pull the trigger and get involved on a few pieces, but I couldn't bring myself to do it! Now that the auctions are over, I don't regret this decision, but there was definitely a few pieces that I would have liked to own...but, as per your own sentiments, common sense has prevailed for me and I couldn't justify having any more pieces at risk of being paperweights over and above what I already have (and am keeping).

*sigh* Such a shame to see what's become of this brand, not many manufacturers stir my soul quite like Anonimo does/did... :-(


----------



## SBD

Well, those 2 TT auctions are showing as "completed", not "sold" ... Makes me think that maybe the shills didn't get any REAL bids high enough for their liking. LOL all day at those guys!


----------



## ckhouse80

Maybe they will relist soon


----------



## DDD3333

Frankly, I do not really regret the decision either.

I am also content with the idea enthusiasts (suspicions aside) bought into this round of watches who otherwise would not have invested in Anonimo. No one stumbled across the auction by accident. It's easy to imagine a Panerai enthusiast opting to try Anonimo at such prices. But I hope perhaps an individual with a lesser watch budget has found a way to buy into a higher end brand for an affordable price and is going to be over the moon with their purchase. At least the watches are not sitting around, gathering dust, unloved.

Maybe it's wishful thinking, but something also tells me that this is not going to be the last time a clutch of discount Anonimos appear either&#8230;.


----------



## whywatch9

What surprised me was the amount of NOS anonimo has surfaced - it seems like as long as one has patient, any piece is obtainable eventually.


----------



## torromoto

I still have 4 and not planning to sell any of them to be honest as I think they are just the bomb....


----------



## phunky_monkey

whywatch9 said:


> What surprised me was the amount of NOS anonimo has surfaced - it seems like as long as one has patient, any piece is obtainable eventually.


TT have been trying to sell these pieces for a long time, but it's only now they've decided to put them all up for auction rather than BIN. I actually bought my Militare from them a few years back when they did a similar auction, and was contemplating buying the same model again. Luckily my senses prevailed and I passed, but it was tempting...


----------



## timefleas

OK, the auction is over, the watches all sold, and gee, shiller #1 ("958") didn't win one of them--what a surprise! For whatever reason based on the rather bizarre bidding patterns, I think the prices really aren't a true reflection of the Nimo's current value, and though it is NOS, I think the prices are inflated by about 20%, thanks to "958". Yes, he was outbid, so someone paid more, but in an everyday, unmanipulated auction, I think they all would have gone for significantly less. And, what does this say about our own USED watches? Worth much less, of course! For what it's worth, here are the final prices:
(one, if not two, of the original listings "disappeared".....)

D-Date, with 18K bezel $1683
Militare Zulu GMT $1700
Militare $1725
Dino Zei Glauco Steel $1747
Mark II Nero $1750
Chronoscopio Mark II $1825
Dino Zei Glauco Bronze $2019
Professionale GMT $2286
Dino Zei Nautilo Steel $2350
Professionale Chrono $3250


----------



## bmwbruce

Yeah, what a surprise "958" must have taken a nap just as auction was ending. I agree he inflated bidding 20-30%.


----------



## TimeTitans

I never post on forums as I'm not a forum guy, however I feel compelled to defend myself here. I would like to make this absolutely and 1,000% clear: I don't shill, I never shill. I accept whatever price the market will offer me at a true no reserve and just move forward. I've been doing it the right way on eBay for the better part of 10 years. As someone said earlier in the thread it was stale inventory that just wasn't going anywhere. I had a promotion on final value fee's from eBay and the time was right to just let them go. I actually had to go now and look at what BMW Bruce was talking about re: bidder 958. I looked at who it was and its some other dealer from CA whom a) bought 20k of stuff from me in my last round of auctions that ended yesterday and b) bids on all the stuff I ever auction, usually not winning because he bids low but trying nonetheless which has absolutely nothing to do with me. This round of stuff he won I think 5 things. I believe I've sold to him in the past and I've never actually spoken to him on the phone. I certainly didn't ask him, or anyone, to bid on my auctions because I just don't do that.

As to Anonimo value, those watches all should have done better. They didn't because 1: The distribution model is broken....leading to people like me buying lots of Anonimo's at good % on the dollar when the opportunity arises, 2: The current management won't service old pieces which is beyond crazy and 3. They have very little marketing oomph behind them and lost any brand goodwill they once had. Regardless they are exceptionally nice watches that went all to end users who won them at true no reserve auctions.

As I've now stated a whole lot of times in pretty much the same way, I did nothing wrong. I had some inventory I let all of it run at a true reserve, come what will. It all went off in that fashion, some of it for the better, some for the worse. But in the process of doing that I've had some people say some wrong things and for that I had to speak up. All the best to the readers of this forum.


----------



## whywatch9

Thank you timefleas for doing the hard work. This forum has got to be the definitive unofficial anonimo resource on the planet. 

I wish other brand forums can be just as wonderful, but that's very unlikely. 
About the auction -
It's hard to say there weren't other shillers either. Although, the prices were inflated, for NOS, they were lower than the clearance prices from anonimo USA couple years back. The price is hanging on on its last breath.


----------



## timefleas

TimeTitans said:


> I never post on forums as I'm not a forum guy, however I feel compelled to defend myself here. I would like to make this absolutely and 1,000% clear: I don't shill, I never shill.....All the best to the readers of this forum.


Thanks for joining in the discussion. Your comments are helpful, though I really wonder why your dealer friend in CA just didn't give you (or you to him) a blanket off-auction offer since you had already done $20K worth of business with him....

No matter, all water under the bridge now, and as noted, the stated purpose of this thread was to get a real time indicator of the net worth/current value of a new historic "NOS" Anonimo, since you did start all your auctions at nearly zero reserve, which in turn could also serve as a kind of barometer for the present value of the used stock that many of us own--your listings, because there were so many, did help in that regard, however strange the actual bidding process was--that was simply an odd side show where all we could do was speculate based on the facts at hand.

That said, it is too bad you didn't list your watches here, where there are many Nimo enthusiasts, some (many?) of which would have much preferred doing business here than on the bay, and you could have avoided listing fees and so forth. Best of luck in your business.


----------



## bmwbruce

TimeTitans said:


> I never post on forums as I'm not a forum guy, however I feel compelled to defend myself here. I would like to make this absolutely and 1,000% clear: I don't shill, I never shill. I accept whatever price the market will offer me at a true no reserve and just move forward. I've been doing it the right way on eBay for the better part of 10 years. As someone said earlier in the thread it was stale inventory that just wasn't going anywhere. I had a promotion on final value fee's from eBay and the time was right to just let them go. I actually had to go now and look at what BMW Bruce was talking about re: bidder 958. I looked at who it was and its some other dealer from CA whom a) bought 20k of stuff from me in my last round of auctions that ended yesterday and b) bids on all the stuff I ever auction, usually not winning because he bids low but trying nonetheless which has absolutely nothing to do with me. This round of stuff he won I think 5 things. I believe I've sold to him in the past and I've never actually spoken to him on the phone. I certainly didn't ask him, or anyone, to bid on my auctions because I just don't do that.
> 
> As to Anonimo value, those watches all should have done better. They didn't because 1: The distribution model is broken....leading to people like me buying lots of Anonimo's at good % on the dollar when the opportunity arises, 2: The current management won't service old pieces which is beyond crazy and 3. They have very little marketing oomph behind them and lost any brand goodwill they once had. Regardless they are exceptionally nice watches that went all to end users who won them at true no reserve auctions.
> 
> As I've now stated a whole lot of times in pretty much the same way, I did nothing wrong. I had some inventory I let all of it run at a true reserve, come what will. It all went off in that fashion, some of it for the better, some for the worse. But in the process of doing that I've had some people say some wrong things and for that I had to speak up. All the best to the readers of this forum.


TimeTitans, thanks for responding but considering the huge decline in value of our Anonimo watches for the reasons you mentioned, and the huge inventory still being held by former AD's, why in the world would a "dealer from Ca" want anything to do with these auctions. What would he do with this inventory, maybe open up a museum. Makes absolutely no sense to me.


----------



## TimeTitans

I don't know his reasons for bidding other than he'd have been happy to buy the watches at the prices he bid! He always bids on my stuff without me ever having to ask him. Whether its his own intentions to prop up prices or because he's actively trying to buy the pieces at the numbers he puts in, I have no clue. He ended up winning a few Jacobs and a DeLaCour and some other stuff, I think he buys here and sends to Asia but am not really sure. He doesn't usually win stuff from me as he usually won't win bidding against end users who want things more than he does as he is trying to resell and make money. But I can unequivocally say I do not know him, never asked him to bid, and his bidding has nothing to do with me! The Anonimo's all sold to people who wanted to wear them...whether his bidding helped me or not it definitely had nothing to do with me. I'm not sure what other motivation he had than to bid to win to resell to make money. I believe genuinely that the prices that each watch sold for are an accurate reflection of the marketplace for new Anonimo's, also note that I didn't buy them with original boxes...the point at which I got them the distributors had already run out of the wood boxes and I just had some weird Anonimo pouches and blank warranties. Regardless I believe their value is within a standard deviation of the numbers they went for, on any given day they could go for more or less but probably not a tremendous amount in either direction (a standard deviation). I like to believe that all of my auctions represent the market, plus or minus a standard deviation depending on the day. Sumertime is not really the best time to auction, certainly not as good as prior to Christmas, but I can say that the numbers I achieved were a true reflection of the market.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

It's funny !

Get what you like ! and Enjoy !

Is not a good idea to invest in watches. 


Guys, you don't really want to know the cost of the watches we can buy Panerai, Iwc, Chopard, Rolex, JLC. Just to name few , overpriced all of them, just think about cost of SS or even Gold then add dial cost etc, etc. the thing is just get what you like !

As Time Titans said, he got them for a really good money and this is all about money all about business again cost of any overstock or going out the market is just prices to don't believe. 

Some people only see crap others see what they can enjoy and is all about preferences !

Is same as cars all do the same but you pay for what you want !

Abomino make it worst but not big deal ! Take care and enjoy your watches !


----------



## nelsondevicenci

How we can talk about Market Price? Just for a reference on ebay? People have many ways to collect watches and many purposes. I sold the last month many and i can tell the ones sold by Time Titans was at low prices for sure.


----------



## primerak

Nelson, selling your Nimo's.....wow the brand has no chance now lol. 


nelsondevicenci said:


> How we can talk about Market Price? Just for a reference on ebay? People have many ways to collect watches and many purposes. I sold the last month many and i can tell the ones sold by Time Titans was at low prices for sure.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

No way Hahahaha still having all my collection. But sometimes having bnib or pre-loved nimos!


----------



## timefleas

Nelson--good to hear from you, back in the threads, and a belated happy birthday!

Don't read this exercise for any more than it was worth--this forum doesn't get a lot of traffic, not a lot of new threads, so when a dozen NOS Nimos came up to plate starting at bottom dollar, it was worth a second glance. And for most of us, the bay and a few of the forums are pretty much the only arenas we can sell our watches in, so these things do act as a kind of barometer of what our current holdings are worth--yes, yes if we like it (and it runs!) who cares, but sometimes it is nice to have an idea of what life is like in the outside world. I personally thought the exercise was rather interesting. Cheers, and keep that Anonimo ship afloat!

Peter


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Yes totally understand, we are here, new Anonimist come in thats cool too.


----------



## Chronopolis

aaamax said:


> :rodekaart
> There are many watch sellers that use this practice 100% of the time on PeeBay.
> Cheers!


I have seen this many times.
I throw my most moist (but imaginary) excrement at them and their families.

That said, am off to peebay.
Really really NEED an Anonimo.


----------



## aaamax

Chronopolis said:


> I have seen this many times.
> I throw my most moist (but imaginary) excrement at them and their families.
> 
> That said, am off to peebay.
> Really really NEED an Anonimo.


LOL!!!


----------



## bmwbruce

Somebody already trying to make a nice profit on the sales forum with (timetitans ebay Pro Gmt). I think he is due for a rude awakening!!!


----------



## Streetboss

That happens to be the watch I threw a few bids at towards the end of the auction. I was over there today and it looks to me like the used Nimos this past week are drawing some pretty strong prices compared to what the new old stock watches sold for last week. I hope this guy loses his a-- on that watch. Call me a sore loser I guess. Chuckle chuckle.
Kevin


----------



## eddiea

nelsondevicenci said:


> It's funny ! Get what you like ! and Enjoy ! Is not a good idea to invest in watches.


Yup.....best post in the thread ;-)


----------



## ericfeuer

I am floored at the length of this thread considering its about a dead brand. Lol. I am down to one left of the 8 or 10 I had...all that's left is a mint san Marco which is awesome but ill likely sell simply to help fund a jlc I'm looking at. As for time titans, I bought a clerc from him once, I found small dings when it was delivered and he was amazing great to deal with...offered to refund it or drop money off the price. Was a great buying experience and I would take his word bases on my experience, he was a stand up guy in my transaction.


----------



## eddiea

ericfeuer said:


> I am floored at the length of this thread considering its about a dead brand. Lol. I am down to one left of the 8 or 10 I had...all that's left is a mint san Marco which is awesome but ill likely sell simply to help fund a jlc I'm looking at. As for time titans, I bought a clerc from him once, I found small dings when it was delivered and he was amazing great to deal with...offered to refund it or drop money off the price. Was a great buying experience and I would take his word bases on my experience, he was a stand up guy in my transaction.


No San Marco pics Eric?? b-)


----------



## ericfeuer

eddiea said:


> No San Marco pics Eric?? b-)


Here ya go.....anyone looking to buy one, hit me up as I may be selling...


----------



## longstride

In all probability with the lack of spares and the unlikely hood of much happening with the brand the value is as you say likely continue to slide. Ultimately though ( in decades to come) it is quite possible that Anonimos could become hot and desirable collectible a but that day (if it comes) is a long way off. I was an early concert to Anonimo and I find it such a tradgedy that the brand has endured such an ignominious end.


korneevy said:


> I recently sold all but one last Anonimo of my collection and what I asked and got paid is I think a pretty good indication of what the prices are: Millimetri will sell for about 800$ in good condition, Militare Vintage non chrono could fetch about $1.8K, Chronoscorpio is about 2.2K. The one watch that I always wanted and never bought - San Marco - sells ok between $3-4K, seen many pieces with higher asking price that don't move for years. With every six months passing, value is decreasing by 10-15% or so, so it is quite imaginable that the whole historic collection will become virtually worthless... The only thing, sadly, that can help here is if the current Anonimo pull there head out of where it has been firmly inserted since 3 Basel worlds, and manages to make some decent watches with some publicity and advertising to prop up the interest... But as it is unlikely to happen, I would just resort to wear and enjoy the watches for what they are and accept that their resale value is basically zero.


----------



## Sean779

longstride said:


> In all probability with the lack of spares and the unlikely hood of much happening with the brand the value is as you say likely continue to slide. Ultimately though ( in decades to come) it is quite possible that Anonimos could become hot and desirable collectible a but that day (if it comes) is a long way off. I was an early concert to Anonimo and I find it such a tradgedy that the brand has endured such an ignominious end.


They're beautiful watches, playful, and complete. The design of Anonimo is what should endure. Anonimo set a design standard over many years.

In terms of value, Anonimo's design prowess is the *X* factor. Could be a bonanza.


----------



## philskywalker

ericfeuer said:


> Here ya go.....anyone looking to buy one, hit me up as I may be selling...


OMG I love that strap!! Is that OEM?? I have the San Marco and think that its a HUGE value and will pass it down to my son one day... (on that strap) haha


----------



## Pinopes

Question, so does the news that the new Anonimo company will support existing historical Anonimos change your mind about values and convince you to either keep your existing anonimos or even buy more at a nice price? Is the value still in the $1,500-$2000 k for all models not named San Marco or Prof Chrono? Or even lower? Or you see this as a chance to liquidate your Anonimos and get out while you still can. Curious what peoples thoughts are as if you're still in this forum, you must have a love for the historical watches or at least track it.


----------



## ericfeuer

Pinopes said:


> Question, so does the news that the new Anonimo company will support existing historical Anonimos change your mind about values and convince you to either keep your existing anonimos or even buy more at a nice price? Is the value still in the $1,500-$2000 k for all models not named San Marco or Prof Chrono? Or even lower? Or you see this as a chance to liquidate your Anonimos and get out while you still can. Curious what peoples thoughts are as if you're still in this forum, you must have a love for the historical watches or at least track it.


Doesn't really change my mind and I'm happy i sold off before i took a bath on them. Even though they say they can support the old stuff, I wonder how? Will they really make parts if they don't have them? What is the service experience like? etc. The service with the former Anonimo was awful from what i hear, so perhaps they set the bar low to start with....I would pick up a piece now at a bargain basement price perhaps...


----------



## Pinopes

Yah, I'm considering the same thing. I currently only have one now, a Tru Blu, but was an owner of 4-5 pieces previously. Definitely lost some cash there. But looking at possibly getting a militare chrono or something of the sort as I kinda miss my old one. Problem is the support, which as you stated, could be spotty at best. But if Stoll is willing to service and parts are truly being made, then maybe its worth it.


----------



## torromoto

The whole servicing and parts issue never put me off. I still own 3 and I am always looking to add another at the right price..


----------



## Pinopes

yah , I understand that. So if you're in the market for a militare chrono, what you think a fair price be for NIB or preowned?


----------



## phunky_monkey

I was always planning on keeping my two existing 'nimo's, but was wary of buying any more. With the news of parts being made available I'm definitely more confident to take the plunge if something I really want (SM, Pro Crono) comes up at the right money.


----------



## timefleas

I would not pay more than $1500 for ANY Nimo at this point in time. So far, Anonimo has been pretty poor in all regards with respect to customer service, and the recent announcement is only words--only time will tell whether they are bankable or not. 

One long lasting problem is that the watches were wildly overpriced to begin with. At most, straight across the board I think a more reasonable RETAIL price would have been about 1/3 their original asking price--for ANY model. So, that is what I value their watches at, and at this point, I consider all historic Anonimo, even "NOS," as used watches, which in my book, mean they are now worth at most HALF of original "retail." So, if a Pro retailed at $9K originally, it's real value was $3K, and at the present point in time, would only be worth $1.5K at best--everything else less than that. (A related issue is that Anonimo is still relatively unknown, so the possible potential buyer base in the aftermarket is a very small crowd, indeed.) 

Of course there are some highly desirable models, there are still even now some diehard enthusiasts, but as a viable watch in a volatile market, I wouldn't buy them for much more than I could reasonably sell them for, and would follow my own admittedly subjective guidelines. What other people do depends on their own pocketbooks, interests--whatever you are willing to pay is what the current value is--I just wouldn't risk much on a Nimo myself, with servicing just a small part of the larger equation. 

With all that said, there are a few models I really like(d), and am still checking the markets to see if they come up, and if the price is right (given the above), wouldn't hesitate in buying one or two--they are attractive watches, unique, and relatively robust.

Peter


----------



## Pinopes

Thanks for the input Peter, yah at $1,500 that's gonna be tough to get any of the higher end ones (militare chrono, flyback, prof crono, san marco etc.). My guess you have to be in the high $1k to mid $2k for some of those. But then again, like you said just what its sells for as there's not very many of these watches to begin with. In terms of value, at $1.5-$2k you can almost argue that's below costs on some of these.


----------



## korneevy

1.5K loose change and I have to be pretty drunk: my two components of getting any Anonimo. By the way, some new collection monstrosities are already listed on eBay at <2K brand new with open warranty, so it looks like the new boys go down the exact same path as the old management...


----------



## Pinopes

Guess that means, in terms of value anonimo is pretty much dead. If you pay over $1k-$1.5k for it, means you better want to keep it because resale will be tough. Which is probably the case...


----------



## Bettamacrostoma

Talking about resell value.
I have a Anonimo 2007 chrono militare to let go.
Do PM me if interested.. Singapore buyers Only..


----------



## aaamax

korneevy said:


> 1.5K loose change and I have to be pretty drunk: my two components of getting any Anonimo&#8230;"


Oh my friend, we must be brothers!!! 
Cheers.


----------



## JB45

I've always been a 'nimo fanboy having owned a half dozen plus over the years. The quality vs price/cost at this point would represent pretty good value if the potential for service and parts is there.

JB


----------

